
Immersive machine learning at Google - espeed
https://cloudblog.withgoogle.com/products/ai-machine-learning/immersive-machine-learning-at-google/
======
anindha
How much does this type of training cost?

------
appleflaxen
This reads like a submarine

[http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

why is it on the front page with zero comments?

~~~
Y_Y
I agree with this. (However I know the mysterious hn algorithm does like to
try out new articles on a small pile of readers before seeing if it should
stick to the front page proper.)

How much does it cost nowadays to get a ad-article on here anyway?

~~~
dang
> However I know the mysterious hn algorithm does like to try out new articles
> on a small pile of readers before seeing if it should stick to the front
> page proper

HN's algorithm doesn't do that. What made you think it did?

> How much does it cost nowadays to get a ad-article on here anyway?

Hopefully infinity. I'm not aware of people getting away with this and we've
put a ton of effort into preventing it. The voters, by the way, whose votes
got this story on the front page have been good HN citizens for 9, 8, and 7
years respectively. If some ad manipulator got them to do that, that's a hell
of an ad manipulator.

~~~
Y_Y
> HN's algorithm doesn't do that. What made you think it did?

Good question. I think I must have read or misunderstood it in a other comment
on here and said "that's plausible, must be true".

I didn't mean to impugn the quality of moderation here, in fact I think it's
generally excellent. The fact that this site has seems to have an influential
and affluent readership means somebody must by at least trying to sell
astroturf, even if they can't deliver.

~~~
dang
They certainly are. And it's possible that some are good enough to get past
us—I suppose that would be a Rumsfeldian known unknown. But at least some are
for sure not getting past us. And generally when users suggest that a post
might have been astroturfed, when we look (which we always do), we almost
always find normal behavior from established users. There's a lot of
randomness in what gets traction on HN and the brain has plenty of opportunity
to project patterns into it.

